# quick question



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

So i am making barn plans for when my goats come to my house. I am thinking about a 10 x12 shed/barn. I am going to be locking the up at night because I have seen coyotes, and foxes in my back yard before, and I don't plan on getting a LGD. I was thinking for those summer nights when I know my girls like to spend it outdoors, how could I construct something that they can still be outside near the barn but still safe from predators? any suggestions?


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

We use a gate in front of our barn door. They are still inside the barn but get the fresh outside air. We also built a screen door out of 1X1 fencing. Makes for safe but cooler nights


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

We do the same thing with the fencing across the door ways, they get the cool evening fresh air but are still contained and safe in the summer time/winter...


----------

